# Sweetwater Shoot this weekend Jan. 21st



## jrbowhuntr (Jan 17, 2017)

Well it is that time again!!! Look forward to seeing everyone again. Come out and get the 3-D season started at Sweetwater. We will have 20 fun filled targets set for you to get your smack down on.

When: Saturday 01,21,2017
Time: Sign up any time between 8am-2pm

(As long as you have paid and going to the first target by 2:00 you can shoot.)

There will be a Concession stand at this shoot.

Where: Sweetwater Archery Club
7201 Cedar Mountain Road 
Douglasville, Ga. 30134

(Across from the Douglasville Animal Shelter and the Douglasville Landfill)


----------



## KillZone (Jan 19, 2017)

Yep, + 4 or 5 extras!!!! Arrow flinging time!!


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Jan 19, 2017)

Targets set and ready to get wet, I mint get shot.


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (Jan 19, 2017)

Can't wait!!!


----------



## PunchIt23 (Jan 21, 2017)

Bow fishing tourney now?


----------



## chapchr2 (Feb 1, 2017)

*3D shooting*

Are there any places that have 3D targets setup that you can just shoot for fun without entering a tournament?


----------



## BowanaLee (Feb 1, 2017)

chapchr2 said:


> Are there any places that have 3D targets setup that you can just shoot for fun without entering a tournament?


  They are all like that. You can shoot for fun or enter a class, your choice.


----------

